# Hardware Clock FUN! [SOLVED]

## MandM

It is my firm believe that I have a seriously screwed up hw clock.

In /etc/conf.d/clock, I've got the following setup-

```
CLOCK="UTC"

TIMEZONE="EST"

CLOCK_OPTS=""

CLOCK_SYSTOHC="yes"

SRM="no"

ARC="no"

```

Sometimes when I log in I'm an hour behind, sometimes I'm an hour ahead.  Rarely, I'm on time.

I've tried syncing it via the instructions in these posts..

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-563220-highlight-sync+ntp.html

With the following:

 *Quote:*   

> So do the following:
> 
> Check the acpi option as reported by albright
> 
> remove file
> ...

 

After a reboot- I'm back to an hour behind.

I've got a VIA C7-M processor  running a 2.6.25-r5 gentoo sources kernel.

Any advice?

Thank ya kindly!

----------

## AaronPPC

 *MandM wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> TIMEZONE="EST"
> ```
> ...

 

My first impression is that should be EDT.  There is also a setting for automatic daylight savings, but I'm not at my computer and can't remember what it's called.

You said however that sometimes your clock is an hour fast which suggests a different problem.

----------

## MandM

wow- how obvious.

I should have noticed that.

Thanks for the help.  I've made the switch.  I think that will be the solution.  The only time I've seen it an hour ahead was when i was using ntp.  May have had it set up wrong or conflicting.

If this works through a couple reboots, I'll mark this one closed.

Thanks again!

----------

## Nerevar

Maybe you can use "US/Eastern" to avoid having to change it for ST/DT.

----------

## MandM

I avoided the whole she-bang by using the example in the config file...

America/New_York

Looks good through 2 reboots so far!

----------

## trossachs

Have a got a similar prob in that the system is running way too fast. I rebooted the machine yesterday and the date is now October 20! Have tried all that you have listed here to no avail. Causing me real problems.

----------

## madchaz

trossachs, is your clock always running fast?

I would suggest changing the battery on the motherboard. When it starts to go, the clock will always end up running fast.

----------

